# The Hitler Game



## OlympicFapper (Sep 27, 2020)

The game is simple.  Someone selects a keyword.  The objective is to go to Wikipedia's page on the selected keyword and see who can get to Adolf Hitler's page in the fewest amount of clicks.  Winner selects new keyword.

The keyword to start it off is "speaker".

Go.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Sep 27, 2020)

Speaker
Public speaking
Crowd manipulation
Nazi Party
Adolf Hitler

5 steps. Would've been 4 if instance of "Hitler" under "Crowd manipulation" was hotlinked.

next keyword: Drug


----------



## kūhaku (Sep 27, 2020)

Drug
Psychology
The Holocaust
Adolf Hitler

Next keyword: Paper towel


----------



## Spooky Bones (Sep 27, 2020)

Paper towel
Berlin, New Hampshire
Berlin, Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next keyword: Dog


----------



## kūhaku (Sep 27, 2020)

Dog
German Shepherd
Adolf Hitler

Next keyword: Fruit preserves

Side note, how do you determine who wins? Do we just hold off suggestions until someone finds the lowest?


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 27, 2020)

kūhaku said:


> Side note, how do you determine who wins? Do we just hold off suggestions until someone finds the lowest?



The real winner are the friends you made along the way.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Sep 27, 2020)

Fruit preserve
Russia
Adolf Hitler

Next keyword: Joe Biden


----------



## Bob Chipman's Podiatrist (Sep 27, 2020)

Joe Biden
Muammar Gaddafi
Hitlerian (Links to Adolf Hitler)

Next keyword: Dess-Martin Periodinane


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 27, 2020)

Fruit Preserve
Afrikaans (from Konfyt, fruit preserve from Africa)
Austria 
Hitler


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 27, 2020)

Fruit preserves
Eastern Europe
Poland
Adolf Hitler


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 27, 2020)

Fruit preserves
Russia
Adolf Hitler

Next word: lettuce


----------



## Spooky Bones (Sep 27, 2020)

Hard mode: no place names


----------



## Rupert Bear (Sep 27, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> 5 steps. Would've been 4 if instance of "Hitler" under "Crowd manipulation" was hotlinked.


I found it on 3 clicks by simply clicking on "World War II" instead.



Spooky Bones said:


> Fruit preserve
> Russia
> Adolf Hitler
> 
> Next keyword: Joe Biden


Joe Biden > Yugoslav Wars > Socialist Federal Republic of Yugoslavia > World War II > Adolf Hitler
Next: Microsoft Office


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 27, 2020)

Lettuce
Ancient Egypt
North Africa
World War 2
Hitler

Next Word: Botfly


Billy Rocker said:


> Joe Biden > Yugoslav Wars > Socialist Federal Republic of Yugoslavia > World War II > Adolf Hitler


I did Biden> Democrat Party>FDR>Hitler,


----------



## Spooky Bones (Sep 27, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Next Word: Botfly



Botfly
Equestrianism
Horses in warfare
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next word: hippocampus


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 27, 2020)

Dess-Martin Periodinane
Alcohols
Ethenol
Alcoholic drinks
Beer
Germany
Adolf Hitler


----------



## kūhaku (Sep 27, 2020)

Hippocampus
Psychology
The Holocaust
Adolf Hitler

this feels like cheating since I did psychology before so I won't suggest one


----------



## Judge Holden (Sep 27, 2020)

"cheating "
Fog of War
Prussian
Adolf Hitler

I nominate Higgs Boson


----------



## HumanHive (Sep 27, 2020)

Next word: Holocaust

Literally impossible.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Sep 27, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> Next word: Holocaust
> 
> Literally impossible.


uhh why is the page empty?


----------



## kūhaku (Sep 27, 2020)

Higgs boson
Particle physics
Nuclear weapon
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Bovinae


----------



## barbellister (Sep 27, 2020)

Bovinae
Hindus
World War I
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Katrina and the Waves


----------



## kūhaku (Sep 27, 2020)

Katrina and the Waves
Republican Party
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Tatsuro Yamashita


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 27, 2020)

Tatsuro Yamashita
Adult oriented/soft rock
Folk rock
British invasion
Anglophilia
Hitler Youth
Adolf Hitler

Next up: Ferris Bueller


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 27, 2020)

Oh man, I used to play this game years ago. It's almost impossible to start more than five steps away from Hitler.


----------



## Krystal (Sep 27, 2020)

I literally typed the name Adolf. Takes two clicks. I didn't read anything about first name can't be keyword.  Should probably change to make it a little harder/fun OP. Also, typing it gets me this at top.


----------



## kūhaku (Sep 27, 2020)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Supply-side economics
Capitalism
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Mountain Dew


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 27, 2020)

Mountain Dew
Mello Yello
Th Coca-Cola Company
Fanta
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: Pimple


----------



## Lathered in Sputum (Sep 27, 2020)

Mountain Dew
Ireland
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Pimple
Puberty
Western Culture
Germanic Peoples
Nazism
Adolf Hitler

Next one: Danny Trejo


----------



## kūhaku (Sep 27, 2020)

Pimple
Hormone
Arnold Adolph Bethold
Soest, Germany
Nazi Party
Adolf Hitler

Danny Trejo
Hollywood
World War I
Adolf Hitler

Next: Silk


----------



## Happy Fish (Sep 27, 2020)

Danny Trejo
Quentin Tarantino
Inglorious Basterds
Adolf Hitler

Silk
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Mickey Mouse


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 27, 2020)

Happy Fish said:


> Danny Trejo
> Quentin Tarantino
> Inglorious Basterds
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Mickey Mouse
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Love


----------



## Happy Fish (Sep 27, 2020)

Love
Japanese Language
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Inspector Gadget


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 27, 2020)

Inspector Gadget
Mission: Impossible
Adolf Hitler

Next: Romance novel


----------



## Lmove (Sep 27, 2020)

Romance novel 
Arthur Schopenhauer
German Literature
Nazi regime
Adolf Hitler

Next: Astrology


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 27, 2020)

Astrology
Adolf Hitler

Next: Dragon Ball Z


----------



## DJ Grelle (Sep 27, 2020)

Dragon ball z
Japanese
Japan
Nazi germany
Hitler

Next: spinal cord


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Sep 27, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Oh man, I used to play this game years ago. It's almost impossible to start more than five steps away from Hitler.



Six but I had to start off at the end of the Sengoku era of Japan
Tokugawa Ieyasu
Shitennō
Kōdōkan Shitennō
Shiro Saigo
Nagasaki
World War II
Adolf Hitler


----------



## verygayFrogs (Sep 27, 2020)

Dragon Ball Z
Anime
Imperial Japanese Navy
World War 2
Hitler


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Sep 27, 2020)

Spinal cord
Brain
Neuroscience
Graz
Austria 
Adolf Hitler


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 27, 2020)

DJ Grelle said:


> Dragon ball z
> Japanese
> Japan
> Nazi germany
> ...


This is probably not the fastest way to get to it but I found it funny anyway.

Spinal cord
Sonic hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog
Internet meme
Racism
Mein Kampf
Hitler

Next: Diogenes


----------



## Big Boz (Sep 27, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> This is probably not the fastest way to get to it but I found it funny anyway.
> 
> Spinal cord
> Sonic hedgehog
> ...



Diogenes
Athens
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next Word:
Autism


----------



## Lolcow Imperium (Sep 27, 2020)

Kiwifarms
sex reassignment surgery
Harold Gillies
World War II
Adolf Hitler


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 27, 2020)

Autism
Suicide
List of suicides
Adolf Hitler

Next: Pornography


----------



## Joe Swanson (Sep 27, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Autism
> Suicide
> List of suicides
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Pornography
Religious views on pornography
Hebrew Bible
Judaism
Jews
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Bonus:
Microorganism
Australia
Kingdom of Great Britain
United Kingdom
United Kingdom home front during World War II
Home front during World War II
World War II
Adolf Hitler


----------



## LordGaylordtheGay (Sep 27, 2020)

Pornography 
21st Century
20th Century
Adolf Hitler

Try Shrimp


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 27, 2020)

LordGaylordtheGay said:


> Pornography
> 21st Century
> 20th Century
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Shrimp
Human rights abuses
Genocide
Hitler

Next: Don Quixote


----------



## Jason Blaha's Hat (Sep 27, 2020)

Shrimp
Middle Low German
Germany
Adolf Hitler
Next word: Moloch


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 27, 2020)

JasonBlahasHat said:


> Shrimp
> Middle Low German
> Germany
> Adolf Hitler
> Next word: Moloch


Moloch
Adolf Hitler


----------



## Jason Blaha's Hat (Sep 27, 2020)

Don Quixote
Spain
World War II
Adolf Hitler
Next: Foreskin


----------



## GHTD (Sep 27, 2020)

Foreskin
World Health Organization
World War II
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler


----------



## Loona (Sep 27, 2020)

Autism
Hans Asperger
Child euthanasia in Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next word: ice cream


----------



## kūhaku (Sep 27, 2020)

Ice Cream 
Soy Milk
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Furniture


----------



## Jewthulhu (Sep 27, 2020)

Ice Cream
Baked Alaska
Baked Alaska (Activist)
Neo-Nazism
Adolf Hitler

*Edit* Ninja'd

Furniture
Modernism
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Psychosis


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 27, 2020)

Psychosis
Grandiose delusions
Narcissistic personality disorder
Authoritarian personality
The Holocaust
Adolf Hitler

Next word: anime


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Sep 27, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Psychosis
> Grandiose delusions
> Narcissistic personality disorder
> Authoritarian personality
> ...



Psychosis
Methamphetamines
Third Reich
Adolf Hitler

Anime
Japan
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

next word: Ebony


----------



## LubbyChudder (Sep 27, 2020)

Microsoft Office
Project network
Project planning
Operations research
World War II
Adolf Hitler


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Sep 27, 2020)

LubbyChudder said:


> Microsoft Office
> Project network
> Project planning
> Operations research
> ...



you are like a little baby, watch this

Microsoft Office
IBM
Third Reich
Adolf Hitler

next word: ebony


----------



## i am cancer (Sep 27, 2020)

ebony
crucifix
oberwiesenthal
germany
adolf hitler

next word: orgasm


----------



## Neil (Sep 27, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Psychosis
> Grandiose delusions
> Narcissistic personality disorder
> Authoritarian personality
> ...


Anime
Japan
Nazi Germany 
Adolf Hitler

next word: islam


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 27, 2020)

i am cancer said:


> ebony
> crucifix
> oberwiesenthal
> germany
> ...


Orgasm
Greek
Western World
Warsaw pact
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Eroge


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 27, 2020)

Eroge
Koei
Liberty or Death
Hessians
Bugs Bunny
List of Bugs Bunny Cartoons
Adolf Hitler

Edit- Next word: Face


----------



## Big Boz (Sep 27, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> Eroge
> Koei
> Liberty or Death
> Hessians
> ...



I can do better than that.
Eroge
Censorship in Japan
Censorship in Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler




NeilBreenLover69 said:


> Anime
> Japan
> Nazi Germany
> Adolf Hitler
> ...



Islam
United States
Allies of World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next Word:
Climate Change


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Sep 27, 2020)

Climate Change
Kyoto Protocols
European Union
Germany
Adolf Hitler's rise to power (Nazi seizure of power)
Adolf Hitler (Hitler)

Next Word: Monorchism


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 27, 2020)

Monorchism
Adolf Hitler

Next word: somnolence


----------



## kūhaku (Sep 27, 2020)

More interesting path than just going for W.H.O. (Depression -> WHO -> World War II)

Somnolence
Depression
Yoga
Buddhism
Japan
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Red


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 27, 2020)

Red
Red Army Faction
Nazism
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Fungus


----------



## Neil (Sep 27, 2020)

Gunt.Inc said:


> Red
> Red Army Faction
> Nazism
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


fungus
Miles Joseph Berkeley
Benefield
United Kingdom
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

next word: masturbation


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 27, 2020)

Masturbation
Western World
Germanic
German
Poland
Adolf Hitler.

Next word: Latvia


----------



## LibsBeGone (Sep 27, 2020)

Cats
Mammals
Humans
Human History
WWII
Adolf Hitler


----------



## pepsiman hates jews (Sep 27, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Masturbation
> Western World
> Germanic
> German
> ...


Latvia
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next word: South Sudan


----------



## Loona (Sep 27, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Masturbation
> Western World
> Germanic
> German
> ...


Latvia
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

South Sudan
United Nations
Germany
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

next word: furry fandom


----------



## Milk Mage (Sep 27, 2020)

meow meow meow meow meow said:


> Latvia
> Nazi Germany
> Adolf Hitler
> 
> ...



Furry fandom
Subculture
Skinhead
Neo-Nazism
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Fiberglass


----------



## Happy Fish (Sep 28, 2020)

Fiberglass (World War II is in the article but not linked.)
Radome 
World War II
Adolf Hitler

H.P. Lovecraft


----------



## TV's Adam West (Sep 28, 2020)

H.P. Lovecraft

Friedrich Nietzsche 

German Nationalism

Adolf Hitler

Keyword is Sega


----------



## Happy Fish (Sep 28, 2020)

Sega
World War II
Adolf Hitler

magnetoreception


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 28, 2020)

magnetoreception 
European robin 
Dusseldorf 
Nazism 
Adolf Hitler

Next word: cat-girl


----------



## Coleslaw (Sep 28, 2020)

cat-girl
Showa 
World War II
Hitler

Next word: LCMS


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 28, 2020)

Coleslaw said:


> cat-girl
> Showa
> World War II
> Hitler
> ...


LCMS (goes to a disambiguation page)
Lutheran Church-Missouri Synod
German language
Austrians
Adolf Hitler

Next: Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Happy Fish (Sep 29, 2020)

Pierce Brosnan
GoldenEye
MI6
World War I
Adolf Hitler

Hobo With a Shotgun


----------



## Gutpuke (Sep 29, 2020)

Hobo With a Shotgun
Santa Claus
Christmas Eve
Middle Germany (cultural area)
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Unicorn


----------



## Big Boz (Sep 29, 2020)

Gutpuke said:


> Hobo With a Shotgun
> Santa Claus
> Christmas Eve
> Middle Germany (cultural area)
> ...



Unicorn
Ancient Greece
History of Greece
Adolf Hitler

Next Word:
DNA


----------



## White bubblegum (Sep 29, 2020)

DNA
Albrecht Kossel
Rostock
Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Ship


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 29, 2020)

Ship
SMS Schlesien
World war 2
Adolf Hitler

next word: Mapuche


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 30, 2020)

Gunt.Inc said:


> Ship
> SMS Schlesien
> World war 2
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Mapuche
Chile
Augusto Pinochet
Fascism
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Erotica


----------



## selfadjunction (Sep 30, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Mapuche
> Chile
> Augusto Pinochet
> Fascism
> ...


Erotica
Sculpture
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

next word: Hero


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 19, 2021)

Hero
Captain America
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Galago


----------



## Spooky Bones (Apr 19, 2021)

Galago
Afrikaans
Germania
Germany
Adolf Hitler

word: Gender


----------



## Bluntman and Chronic (Apr 19, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> Galago
> Afrikaans
> Germania
> Germany
> ...



Gender
Social Constructionism
Friedrich Nietzsche
Adolf Hitler


Word: Millennials


----------



## Kitten Kalamity (Apr 19, 2021)

Millennials
Western Europe
Germany
Hitler

Next word: Karma


----------



## Drain Todger (Apr 19, 2021)

Karma
Moral Evil
The Holocaust
Adolf Hitler

Next word: windmill


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 19, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> Karma
> Moral Evil
> The Holocaust
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Windmill
China
World War II
Hitler

It actually directly mentions WWII and the Nazis on the windmill page, but they aren't links, so they don't count.

Next keyword is cock and ball torture.


----------



## Aquinas (Apr 19, 2021)

>Cock and Ball Torture
>Cock and ball Torture (Band)
>Germany
>Adolf Hitler

Next word is: Tila Taquila


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 19, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> >Cock and Ball Torture
> >Cock and ball Torture (Band)
> >Germany
> >Adolf Hitler
> ...


Tila Taquilla
>Adolf Hitler

it's right there in the article...

Edit: Forgot the new keyword:
Sapotaceae​


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Apr 19, 2021)

Sapotaceae
Morocco
Francoist Spain
Adolf Hitler

New keyword: *granularity testing*

ETA: Can't believe it's _literally on the lead_ for Tila Tequila of all things.


----------



## Drain Todger (Apr 19, 2021)

Granularity Testing redirected to GRIM test, so:

GRIM Test
Scientific Fraud
Ethical Behavior
Jurgen Habermas
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Micronesia.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Apr 19, 2021)

Micronesia 
World war 2
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Sasan (middle Persia)


----------



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Apr 22, 2021)

Middle Persia
Zarathustra
Nietzsche
Ubermensch
Nazism
Hitler


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Apr 22, 2021)

Cryonic Haunted Bullets said:


> Middle Persia
> Zarathustra
> Nietzsche
> Ubermensch
> ...


You're meant to put a keyword after your post.


----------



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Apr 22, 2021)

Sorry

*Down Syndrome*


----------



## verygayFrogs (Apr 22, 2021)

Down Syndrome > Nazi Germany> Adolf Hitler

Coelacanth


----------



## clinically retarded (Apr 22, 2021)

Coelacanth > Greek > philosophers > Friedrich Nietzsche > German ultranationalist > Adolf Hitler

next keyword: spirulina


----------



## Cliff Booth (Apr 22, 2021)

clinically retarded said:


> Coelacanth > Greek > philosophers > Friedrich Nietzsche > German ultranationalist > Adolf Hitler
> 
> next keyword: spirulina


Spirulina > European Food Safety Authority > Parma > World War II > Adolf Hitler

Next: Beanie Babies


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 23, 2021)

Too easy.

Beanie babies > Internet Sensation > Adolf Hitler

Next: Oppikoppi


----------



## clinically retarded (Apr 23, 2021)

easy too

Oppikoppi > world music > Germany > Adolf Hitler

next: the pink panther


----------



## niqlo (Apr 23, 2021)

clinically retarded said:


> easy too
> 
> Oppikoppi > world music > Germany > Adolf Hitler
> 
> next: the pink panther


The Pink Panther
Frankenstein
Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: Coprophilia


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Apr 23, 2021)

Coprophilia
2 Girls 1 Cup
KISS
Schutzstaffel
LITERALLY HITLER

Next: *turducken*


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 23, 2021)

Turducken
United States
Nazism
Adolf Hitler

Next: Satrap


----------



## Moswald Osley (Apr 23, 2021)

Satrap
Hellenistic period
Greek language
Greece
Adolf Hitler

Next: Pigeon guillemot


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 23, 2021)

Moswald Osley said:


> Satrap
> Hellenistic period
> Greek language
> Greece
> ...


Peter Simon Pallas
Berlin
Adolf Hitler

Next: Cactus


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Apr 23, 2021)

Cactus
Ancient Greek
Ancient Greece
History of Greece
Greece
Adolf Hitler

Next: Quasi Star


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 23, 2021)

Quasi-star​Thorne–Żytkow object​Anna N. Żytkow​Poland​Adolf Hitler​
Next up: liopleurodon


----------



## murdered meat bag (Apr 23, 2021)

liopleurodon
EUROPE
hitler

New word: _*Karate-Robo Zaborgar*_


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 23, 2021)

murdered meat bag said:


> liopleurodon
> EUROPE
> hitler
> 
> New word: _*Karate-Robo Zaborgar*_


Karate-Robo Zaborgar
International Film Festival Rotterdam
Germany
Hitler

New Word: En t'attendant


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 23, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Karate-Robo Zaborgar
> International Film Festival Rotterdam
> Germany
> Hitler
> ...


En t'attendant
Damien Rice
U.K. Albums chart
United Kingdom
Nazi Germany
Hitler.

Next word:
Cathode-ray tube​


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 24, 2021)

Cathode-ray tube - Telefunken - Kaiser Wilhelm II - Hitler

Next: Freziera glabrescens


----------



## thismanlies (Apr 24, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Cathode-ray tube - Telefunken - Kaiser Wilhelm II - Hitler
> 
> Next: Freziera glabrescens


Freziera glabrescens
Bolivia
Military Dictatorship
Oberste Heeresleitung
Berlin
Adolf Hitler

Next keyword: Molar Mass


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Apr 24, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Freziera glabrescens
> Bolivia
> Military Dictatorship
> Oberste Heeresleitung
> ...


Molar Mass
Water
Heavy Water
Otto Redlich
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Ultramafic


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 24, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Freziera glabrescens
> Bolivia
> Military Dictatorship
> Oberste Heeresleitung
> ...


This game is too easy, if a person is involved they have a nationality and that leads directly to world war 2. Maybe do it in as few steps as possible?

Molar mass
Amedeo Avogadro
Italy
Nazi Germany
Hitler

Ultramafic
Russia
Nazi Germany
Hitler

Next word: Top soil


----------



## Coke And Rum (Apr 24, 2021)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> Molar Mass
> Water
> Heavy Water
> Otto Redlich
> ...


Assuming you mean Ultramafic Rock (Which is the only thing that came up)
Ultramafic Rock
New Guinea
German Empire
Adolf Hitler

Keyword: Dr. Pepper


----------



## usernames can change now! (Apr 24, 2021)

Dr. Pepper
List of Food and Beverage Museums
Deutsches Brauereimuseum
Germany
Hitler

Keyword: Mars Oxygen ISRU Experiment


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 24, 2021)

usernames can change now! said:


> Dr. Pepper
> List of Food and Beverage Museums
> Deutsches Brauereimuseum
> Germany
> ...



Mars Oxygen IRSU Experiment
Massachusetts Institute of Technology
Technological and industrial history of the united states
Wilhelm Maybach
Aktion T4
Hitler

I propose a change, find the link from one actor to another actor that played Hitler through co-stars.
Easy one: James Woods.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Apr 29, 2021)

James Woods 
Holocaust (miniseries)
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next One: Debbie Harry


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 30, 2021)

The Hitler Game is great and all, but too easy because it's real quick to get from any subject to Germany to Hitler. The real challenge is STARTING on Hitler and working back from there to a desired goal.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 30, 2021)

Solar Eclipse Paradox said:


> James Woods
> Holocaust (miniseries)
> World War II
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Debbie Harry
Videodrome
James Woods
Holocaust (miniseries)
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Maybe the next post can't use any of the leads/links from the previous one? With the exception of Hitler. That includes a WW2 page.

So lets test this with: Sonja Smits - she was in Videodrome with James Woods so no Videodrome or James Woods links or anything above is allowed, find a new path instead.


----------



## Lowlife Adventures (Apr 30, 2021)

Sonja Smits
War Brides 
Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: Palmar grasp reflex


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (May 1, 2021)

Palmar grasp reflex
Anterior cerebral artery syndrome
Circle of Willis
Thomas Willis
Great Bedwyn
England
World War II
Hitler

Next: Novaya Zemlya effect


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 1, 2021)

Novaya Zemlya effect
Vikings
Sweden
World War II
Hitler

Next: Thumb twiddling


----------



## args (May 1, 2021)

I didn't use places because literally every Country was somehow involved in one of the World Wars. That's kinda why they're called World Wars

>Thumb twiddling
>Thumb
>Standart anatomical position
>Human
>Power (Social and Political)
>psychological manipulation
>Propaganda
>Joseph Goebbels
>Hitler

Next one is Coleophora Corylifoliella


----------



## clinically retarded (May 2, 2021)

Coleophora Corylifolinella > Pennsylvania > German > Germany > Adolf Hitler

next: prochlorophyta


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2021)

>prochlorophyta
>Great Barrier Reef
>Queensland
>Allies of World War II
>Adolf Hitler 

next: Girls in Pants: The Third Summer of the Sisterhood


----------



## C.U.N.T. (May 3, 2021)

Girls in Pants: The Third Summer of the Sisterhood
The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants 2
Warner Brothers
Jewish-American
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler


Edit: Next is Penis


----------



## Łimønča (May 3, 2021)

Penis
Circumcision 
Judaism
History of antisemitism
World War II
Adolf Hitler

The next word is: Clitoris


----------



## The real Sinterklaas (May 3, 2021)

Clitoris
Social Stigma
Discrimination
Jews
The Holocaust
Adolf Hitler

Next: I got stung


----------



## Jimboree (May 3, 2021)

I Got Stung
United Kingdom
Germany
Adolf Hitler

(hardmode, no places)
I Got Stung
Elvis Presley
German Americans
Nazism
Adolf Hitler

next is Tropical Vegetation (as Ugh suggested, try doing it in reverse.)


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (May 3, 2021)

I tried to avoid easy ones like WWII or the Nazi Party:
Tropical vegetation
Madagascar spiny forests
Madagascar
Madagascar Plan
Adolf Hitler

Next one:
Indosylvirana temporalis.


----------



## clinically retarded (May 5, 2021)

Günther
Germany (German Confederation)
Germany 
Adolf Hitler

next: Dermophiidae


----------



## Gutpuke (Jul 7, 2021)

Dermophiidae
Dermophis Mexicanus
El Salvador
Germans
Adolf Hitler

Next: Askafroa


----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Jul 7, 2021)

Askafroa
German Folklore
Nazism (via "National Socialist")
Adolf Hitler

Next is Statistics


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 7, 2021)

WhatInTheActualFuck said:


> Askafroa
> German Folklore
> Nazism (via "National Socialist")
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Statistics 
Genetical Theory of Natural Selection
University of Cambridge
World War 2
Hitler

Next word:
Cashew


----------



## Radola Gajda (Jul 7, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> Statistics
> Genetical Theory of Natural Selection
> University of Cambridge
> World War 2
> ...


Cashew 
Philippines 
World War 2
Hitler 

Next Word: Cockatiel


----------



## Meiwaku (Jul 7, 2021)

Radola Gajda said:


> Cashew
> Philippines
> World War 2
> Hitler
> ...



Cockatiel
Wagler (german scientist)
Munich
Germany
Hitler


Next word: Melanin


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jul 7, 2021)

Melanin
Greek
Greece
Adolf Hitler

Next article: 2013-14 Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Penguins season.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Jul 7, 2021)

Meiwaku said:


> Cockatiel
> Wagler (german scientist)
> Munich
> Germany
> ...


Melanin
Europe
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Cat


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 7, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Melanin
> Greek
> Greece
> Adolf Hitler
> ...



2013-14 Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Penguins season.
Brendan Mikkelson
Swedish Hockey league
Sweden
Second World War
Hitler


----------



## Meiwaku (Jul 7, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> 2013-14 Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Penguins season.
> Brendan Mikkelson
> Swedish Hockey league
> Sweden
> ...


Hitler
Hitler


Next word: peaches (the fruit not the color)


----------



## Don Yagon (Jul 7, 2021)

Meiwaku said:


> Hitler
> Hitler
> 
> 
> Next word: peaches (the fruit not the color)


Peach
Chilling requirement
Freezing point -> Melting point
Chlorine
Chemical warfare
The Holocaust
Hitler

Next: Pallas's cat


Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> The Hitler Game is great and all, but too easy because it's real quick to get from any subject to Germany to Hitler. The real challenge is STARTING on Hitler and working back from there to a desired goal.


Or maybe restrict usage of WWII and Germany articles.


----------



## Arm_of_the_Lord (Jul 7, 2021)

Meiwaku said:


> Hitler
> Hitler
> 
> 
> Next word: peaches (the fruit not the color)


Peaches
Severin Roesen
Prussia
Hitler

@Don Yagon bitch


----------



## Don Yagon (Jul 7, 2021)

Arm_of_the_Lord said:


> Peaches
> Severin Roesen
> Prussia
> Hitler
> ...


Bitch (slang)
Ernest Hemingway
Geneva Conventions
Nuremberg trials
Karl Dönitz
Adolf Hitler


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jan 19, 2022)

Next Word: Tell es-Sultan


----------



## ShitlordroltihS (Jan 19, 2022)

Tell es-Sultan
Bible
Judaism
The Holocaust
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Jambalaya


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jan 19, 2022)

ShitlordroltihS said:


> Next word: Jambalaya


Jambalaya
United States
Axis powers
Hitler

Next word:
Chlamydia pneumoniae


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 19, 2022)

Chlamydia pneumoniae 
Taiwan
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next word: curry


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 19, 2022)

Curry
Imperial Japanese Army
Japanese war crimes
Hitler

Next word: Fentanyl


----------



## King Fructose (Jan 19, 2022)

Fentanyl
Drug
George Floyd
Breathing
Hitler 

Next word: Banana


----------



## Hot Fuss (Jan 20, 2022)

King Fructose said:


> Fentanyl
> Drug
> George Floyd
> Breathing
> ...


Banana
Cold War
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next word article: List of radio stations in Iowa


----------



## Mansell's Moustache (Jan 20, 2022)

Hot Fuss said:


> Banana
> Cold War
> Nazi Germany
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


List of radio stations in Iowa
Radio broadcasting
Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Desmethylmoramide


----------



## Imaloser (Jan 20, 2022)

Desmethylmoramide
Opioid
Oxymorphone
Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next word: Joosia macrocalyx


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 20, 2022)

Joosia macrocalyx
Rubiaceae
Late Cretaceous
Cretaceous–Tertiary (K–T) extinction
Silverpit Crater
North Sea
Imperial German Navy
Reichsmarine
Hitler

I wanted to take a longer walk, it was nice

Next : 
Manco Cápac​


----------



## Hot Fuss (Jan 21, 2022)

TiggerNits said:


> Joosia macrocalyx
> Rubiaceae
> Late Cretaceous
> Cretaceous–Tertiary (K–T) extinction
> ...


Manco Cápac
Treasure
List of missing treasures
Nazi gold train
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: White Weld & Co.


----------



## Wood (Jan 21, 2022)

Hot Fuss said:


> Next: White Weld & Co.


White Weld & Co.
Credit Suisse
Europe
Hitler

Next: Tricolia adusta


----------



## Some Badger (Jan 21, 2022)

Wood said:


> White Weld & Co.
> Credit Suisse
> Europe
> Hitler
> ...


Tricolia adusta
Sea snail
Beach
Italy
Pact of Steel
Adolf Hitler

Not gonna lie, I thought there was gonna be an actual link to Hitler once I hit Italy and scrolled down to the parts about Mussolini. Oh well.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jan 21, 2022)

Wood said:


> White Weld & Co.
> Credit Suisse
> Europe
> Hitler
> ...


Tricolia adusta
KwaZulu-Natal
Apartheid
Masterrace
Adolf Hitler

Maputo-katembe bridge


----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Jan 21, 2022)

DJ Grelle said:


> Tricolia adusta
> KwaZulu-Natal
> Apartheid
> Masterrace
> ...


Democratic Republic of The Congo
World War II
Adolf Hitler

BattleBots


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jan 21, 2022)

WhatInTheActualFuck said:


> Democratic Republic of The Congo
> World War II
> Adolf Hitler
> 
> BattleBots


Battlebots
NASA
Eisenhower
Rommel
Hitler

Next one: Lois Griffin.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jan 21, 2022)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Battlebots
> NASA
> Eisenhower
> Rommel
> ...


Lois Griffin
Methamphetamine
Third Reich
Hitler

Next: Nikocado Avocado


----------



## Gutpuke (Jan 21, 2022)

Nikocado Avocado
Internet Celebrity
List of Internet Phenomena
Adolf Hitler

Next: Pinnacle Peak Pictures


----------



## Autistic Joe (Jan 24, 2022)

Pinnacle Peak Pictures
National Review
Conservative
Adolph Hitler

Next:  Kermit the Frog


----------



## Hot Fuss (Jan 24, 2022)

Kermit The Frog
Portugal
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Bombay Prohibition Act, 1949


----------



## Wood (Jan 30, 2022)

Hot Fuss said:


> Next: Bombay Prohibition Act, 1949


Bombay Prohibition Act, 1949
Alcohol prohibition in India
Mahatma Gandhi
Hitler

Next: Frasier Crane


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jan 30, 2022)

Wood said:


> Bombay Prohibition Act, 1949
> Alcohol prohibition in India
> Mahatma Gandhi
> Hitler
> ...


Beatrice "Bebe" Neuwirth
Jews
Holocaust
Hitler

Next phrase:
437 Rhodia


----------



## Banquet Meal (Jan 30, 2022)

437 rhodia
Auguste_Charlois
carl gustav witt
iron cross
adolf hitler


----------



## Mister Mint (Jan 30, 2022)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> Beatrice "Bebe" Neuwirth
> Jews
> Holocaust
> Hitler
> ...


437 Rhodia
Rosetta (spacecraft)
Darmstadt
Theodor Haubach
Adolf Hitler

*Next phrase: **Toynbee Tiles*


----------



## Techpriest (Jan 30, 2022)

Mister Mint said:


> 437 Rhodia
> Rosetta (spacecraft)
> Darmstadt
> Theodor Haubach
> ...


Toynbee Tiles
Argentina
United Kingdom
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Might have been a faster way, I might have missed a link on the Argentina page. 

Next Up: Niilo Paasivirta


----------



## Penis Drager (Jan 30, 2022)

Techpriest said:


> Next Up: Niilo Paasivirta


Niilo Paasivirta
Moral Panic
Soviet Union
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler.

Next: Spite House


----------



## Protistology (Jan 30, 2022)

Spite House 
National Park Service 
Federal government of the United States 
United States 
World War II 
Adolf Hitler

Next: Bhonsle


----------



## Sarah Connor (Jan 30, 2022)

Protistology said:


> Next: Bhonsle


Bhonsle 
Hinduism
Partition of India 
Religious persecution 
The Holocaust 
Adolf Hitler 

Next: Mouthfeel


----------



## Cats (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jan 31, 2022)

Swan said:


> Bhonsle
> Hinduism
> Partition of India
> Religious persecution
> ...


Homogeneity and heterogeneity
Genetics
Brno
German Occupation of Czechoslovakia
Hitler

Next: Desko Mountains


----------



## Autistic Joe (Feb 1, 2022)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> Homogeneity and heterogeneity
> Genetics
> Brno
> German Occupation of Czechoslovakia
> ...


Desko Mountains
Rothschild Island
Baron Edouard de Rothschild
Adolf Hitler

Next: IbpB thermometer


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Feb 2, 2022)

Joe Shmo said:


> Desko Mountains
> Rothschild Island
> Baron Edouard de Rothschild
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


RNA Thermometer
Starvation
Nazi Concentration Camps
Hitler

Next: Scrofula


----------



## Spunt (Feb 2, 2022)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> RNA Thermometer
> Starvation
> Nazi Concentration Camps
> Hitler
> ...


Scrofula
Human History
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: 1977 NFL Draft


----------



## Autistic Joe (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm confused about these last two solutions, I don't see a link from Scrofula to Scorched Earth, nor a link from Scrofula to Human History. But I did find Scrofula > Chemotherapy > WW2 > Hitler, so it's all good.

1977 NFL Draft
New York City
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Margaret of Brabant, Countess of Flanders


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Feb 2, 2022)

Joe Shmo said:


> I'm confused about these last two solutions, I don't see a link from Scrofula to Scorched Earth, nor a link from Scrofula to Human History. But I did find Scrofula > Chemotherapy > WW2 > Hitler, so it's all good.
> 
> 1977 NFL Draft
> New York City
> ...


Margaret of Brabant​Margaret of Bavaria​House of Wittelsbach​World War II​Adolf Hitler​
Next: Louis Gavarret


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Feb 2, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> Margaret of Brabant​Margaret of Bavaria​House of Wittelsbach​World War II​Adolf Hitler​
> Next: Louis Gavarret



Louis Gavarret ->
Biophysics 
Neuroscience 
Joseph Erlanger 
WWI
WWII
ADOLF

Next: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hospitality_industry


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Feb 2, 2022)

Retired Junta Member said:


> Louis Gavarret ->
> Biophysics
> Neuroscience
> Joseph Erlanger
> ...


Hospitality Industry
Switzerland
Germany
Hitler

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epiestriol_(disambiguation)


----------



## plgfarts (Feb 2, 2022)

This is a fun game.

Epiestriol (disambiguation)
Epiestriol
Endogeny
Drug
Prohibition of drugs
Amsterdam
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_Coaster


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Feb 2, 2022)

plgfarts said:


> This is a fun game.
> 
> Epiestriol (disambiguation)
> Epiestriol
> ...


It's too easy.

Toyota Coaster
Toyota
Surrender of Japan (you know where this is going)
Allied-occupied_Germany
Hitler

I don't have a next word, next poster will be free to suggest one.


----------



## Spunt (Feb 3, 2022)

Joe Shmo said:


> I'm confused about these last two solutions, I don't see a link from Scrofula to Scorched Earth, nor a link from Scrofula to Human History. But I did find Scrofula > Chemotherapy > WW2 > Hitler, so it's all good.
> 
> 1977 NFL Draft
> New York City
> ...


The link text says "modern age" but actually links to the article on human history. I don't understand the reference to Scorched Earth, was that someone else's post?

As the above poster didn't suggest a title, how about High Council of the Salvation Army


----------



## Autistic Joe (Feb 3, 2022)

Spunt said:


> The link text says "modern age" but actually links to the article on human history. I don't understand the reference to Scorched Earth, was that someone else's post?


Scorched Earth was the post right before that one, I'm thinking it was a typo or autocorrect with Scrofula which is a rather strange word.



Spunt said:


> As the above poster didn't suggest a title, how about High Council of the Salvation Army



High Council of The Salvation Army
United Kingdom
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next:  São Caetano (Madalena)


----------



## Hot Fuss (Feb 3, 2022)

Joe Shmo said:


> Next: São Caetano (Madalena)


São Caetano
Portugal
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Facetotecta


----------



## Toolbox (Feb 3, 2022)

Facetotecta (discovered by german zoologist)
Victor Hensen (said zoologist)
Berlin
World War 2
Hitler

Next: Jolly's Mouse Lemur


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Feb 3, 2022)

Jolly's Mouse Lemur
Madagascar
Nazi Germany
Hitler

Next: Matt Tenant


----------



## Autistic Joe (Feb 7, 2022)

Fetish Roulette said:


> Jolly's Mouse Lemur
> Madagascar
> Nazi Germany
> Hitler
> ...



Matt Tennant
Cincinnati
World War I
Adolf Hitler

Next: Albert the Great (horse)


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Feb 7, 2022)

Joe Shmo said:


> Matt Tennant
> Cincinnati
> World War I
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Albert the Great
Thoroughbred
World War 2 
Hitler

Next: Packet Aggregation


----------



## Protistology (Feb 7, 2022)

Packet aggregation
Power-line communication
Internet access
Federal government of the United States
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Hamlet's Father


----------



## incelistan (Feb 8, 2022)

Hamlet's Father.
Orson Scott Card.
Hitler.



> 'Card described an alternative future in which President Barack Obama ruled as a "Hitler- or Stalin-style dictator" with his own national police force of young unemployed men; Obama and his wife Michelle would have amended the U.S. Constitution to allow presidents to remain in power for life, as in Nigeria, Zimbabwe, and Nazi Germany.



Also a few options courtesy of triggered gays:

Hamlet's Father.
Societal attitudes towards homosexuality.
Adolf Hitler.



> Wherry publicized fears that Joseph Stalin had obtained a list of closeted homosexuals in positions of power from Adolf Hitler, which he believed Stalin intended to use to blackmail these men into working against the U.S. for the Soviet regime.



In this, Stalin would be following in the footsteps of his predecessor Engels, who had once proposed to Marx that they 'wheedle out' the details of homosexuals in 'high positions,' because he was concerned that the homosexuals would oppress 'frontside people' like himself.

Or:

Hamlet's Father.
Homophobia or The Merchant of Venice.
Nazis.
Adolf Hitler.

Probably also possible with locations.

Next keyword is: Utopia for Realists.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Feb 9, 2022)

Beauty of the White Woman said:


> Hamlet's Father.
> Orson Scott Card.
> Hitler.
> 
> ...


Utopia for realists
Richard Nixon
WW2
Hitler

Next
Samsung M8800


----------



## Autistic Joe (Feb 10, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> Utopia for realists
> Richard Nixon
> WW2
> Hitler
> ...


Samsung M8800 Pixon
Video calling (Videotelephony)
Adolf Hitler

Was kinda surprised to see good ole Adolf mentioned on the video phone page, lol.


> Other earlier examples of videophones in popular culture included a videophone that was featured in the Warner Bros. cartoon, _Plane Daffy_, in which the female spy Hatta Mari used a videophone to communicate with Adolf Hitler (1944)



Next: Jennifer Hanson (album)


----------



## Isaac (Feb 10, 2022)

Tibetan Foxes 
Tibet 
British India 
Bombay
Quit India Movement 
Axis Powers
Adolph Hitler


----------



## Isaac (Feb 10, 2022)

Joe Shmo said:


> Samsung M8800 Pixon
> Video calling (Videotelephony)
> Adolf Hitler
> 
> ...


Jenifer Hanson
Capitol Records 
United States
Allies
Adolf Hitler


----------



## incelistan (Feb 10, 2022)

Coyotism said:


> Jenifer Hanson
> Capitol Records
> United States
> Allies
> Adolf Hitler


This proves it, 1/6 was another Shoa!

Another path via Capitol Records is through Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band, which includes Hitler on the page. There are probably others, since there are many artists, etc. on that page.

Not sure if anyone mentioned a next keyword. If not, then next keyword can be: Titin.


----------



## ObviousMelon (Feb 11, 2022)

Beauty of the White Woman said:


> This proves it, 1/6 was another Shoa!
> 
> Another path via Capitol Records is through Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band, which includes Hitler on the page. There are probably others, since there are many artists, etc. on that page.
> 
> Not sure if anyone mentioned a next keyword. If not, then next keyword can be: Titin.


Titin
Gene
Genetic engineering 
Rudolf Jaenisch
Germany 
Adolf Hitler

Next word: towel


----------



## Hot Fuss (Feb 11, 2022)

ObviousMelon said:


> Next word: towel


Towel
Paper towel 
Philadelphia
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Spandaramet


----------



## snailslime (Feb 11, 2022)

Spandaramat > Armenian > Indo-European > German > World War II > Hitler


----------



## snailslime (Feb 11, 2022)

oops double post, but next topic: kesha


----------



## The Ugly One (Feb 11, 2022)

snailslime said:


> oops double post, but next topic: kesha


kesha
Germans
Adolf Hitler

Boll Weevil


----------



## Penis Drager (Feb 19, 2022)

Boll Weevil
DDT
World War II
Hitler 

Next: calculator spelling


----------



## Madre Muerte (Feb 19, 2022)

Calculator spelling
Latin Alphabet
Germany
Hitler
Next: BlueGrass Underground


----------



## Lucky Jim (Feb 26, 2022)

Madre Muerte said:


> Next: BlueGrass Underground





Bluegrass Underground
PBS
YouTube
Supremacism
Adolf Hitler

Next: Pringles


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Feb 27, 2022)

Lucky Jim said:


> Bluegrass Underground
> PBS
> YouTube
> Supremacism
> ...


Pringles
Kutno
Adolf Hitler

That has to be a record.
For the next round, let's try Polycarp


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Feb 27, 2022)

Flaming Insignias said:


> Pringles
> Kutno
> Adolf Hitler
> 
> ...


Polycarp
Catholic Church
Adolf Hitler

That was easier than expected, go for Holocaust (sacrifice)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Feb 27, 2022)

Ronnie McNutt said:


> Polycarp
> Catholic Church
> Adolf Hitler
> 
> That was easier than expected, go for Holocaust (sacrifice)



Holocaust (sacrifice)
The Holocaust 
Adolf Hitler 

next one: HIV/AIDS


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Mar 3, 2022)

Lucky Jim said:


> Holocaust (sacrifice)
> The Holocaust
> Adolf Hitler
> 
> next one: HIV/AIDS



HIV/AIDS
Berlin Patient
Berlin
Adolf Hitler

Next round, as determined by using the random function: Wang Peng (Footballer, Born 1993)


----------



## Crex Crex (Mar 3, 2022)

Flaming Insignias said:


> HIV/AIDS
> Berlin Patient
> Berlin
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Wang Peng
Simplified Chinese characters 
People's republic of China
World war II
Adolf Hitler

Next round: Dodo


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2022)

Crex Crex said:


> Wang Peng
> Simplified Chinese characters
> People's republic of China
> World war II
> ...


Dodo
Embalming
Czechoslovakia
Adolf Hitler

Next: Boötes void


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Mar 3, 2022)

Wood said:


> Dodo
> Embalming
> Czechoslovakia
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Bootes void
Intersteller medium
Solar System
Earth
Europe
Adolf Hitler

Next: Andrewsarchus


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Mar 4, 2022)

Rome's rightful successor said:


> Bootes void
> Intersteller medium
> Solar System
> Earth
> ...


Going to attempt this without using countries as a cop out.

Andrewsarchus
American Museum of Natural History
Richard Gilder
George Soros
antisemitic
Adolf Hitler

Not the shortest route, but probably more fun.

Next: Chastity piercing
​


----------



## Hellspawn (Mar 4, 2022)

Chastity piercing
Chastity belt
Nuremberg
Adolf Hitler's rise to power
Adolf Hitler

Next: Kim Hyo-yeon


----------



## DJ Grelle (Mar 4, 2022)

Kim Hyo-yeon
Beijing
WWII
Hitler

Next: Kazuma Kiryu


----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Mar 4, 2022)

DJ Grelle said:


> Kim Hyo-yeon
> Beijing
> WWII
> Hitler
> ...


Kazuma Kiryu
Okinawa
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Anaerobic Respiration


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Mar 4, 2022)

Anaerobic Respiration
Uranium
Nuclear Weapons
Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: BQ Octantis


----------



## Spunt (Mar 4, 2022)

Solar Eclipse Paradox said:


> Anaerobic Respiration
> Uranium
> Nuclear Weapons
> Germany
> ...


Tricky, but:

BQ Octantis
Naked Eye
Eye Protection
Respirator
World War I
Adolf Hitler

Next: Shaka


----------



## serious n00b (Mar 4, 2022)

Spunt said:


> Tricky, but:
> 
> BQ Octantis
> Naked Eye
> ...


Shaka
Fratricide
War
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: AirPods


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Mar 4, 2022)

AirPods
Apple
Steve Jobs
Armenian Genocide
Nazis
Adolf Hitler

Next: Cafe Little Wish


----------



## Book Thief (Mar 4, 2022)

Cafe Little Wish
Download
Streaming Media
Covid 19 Pandemic
Covid 19 Pandemic in North America
Covid 19 Pandemic in the United States
Donald Trump
Alt Right
Nazi Salute
Adolf Hitler

Next: Father Andrew


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Mar 5, 2022)

Father Andrew
Indian Army
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Dnepropetrovsk Maniacs


----------



## zero-who (Mar 5, 2022)

Dnepropetrovsk Maniacs
Adolf Hitler

That was quick.
Next: Lugia


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Mar 5, 2022)

zero-who said:


> Dnepropetrovsk Maniacs
> Adolf Hitler
> 
> That was quick.
> Next: Lugia


Lugia
_The Daily Texan_​Walter Cronkite​World War II​Adolf Hitler​
Next


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Habenaria_chlorosepala


----------



## mydarkcruelmisery (Mar 5, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> Lugia
> _The Daily Texan_​Walter Cronkite​World War II​Adolf Hitler​
> Next
> 
> ...


Habenaria Chlorosepala
Far North Queensland
States and territories of Australia
Sovereignty
Internationalism (politics)
Socialism
Nazism
Adolf Hitler

Next: Japanese pottery and porcelain


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Mar 5, 2022)

mydarkcruelmisery said:


> Next: Japanese pottery and porcelain


Japanese pottery and porcelain
Japanese crafts
Japan
Axis powers
Hitler

Next: 2020-21 OGC Nice season


----------



## Spunt (Mar 5, 2022)

2020-21 OGC Nice season
Football in France
France
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: Xaphoon


----------



## Book Thief (Mar 11, 2022)

Xaphoon
Sant Jaume de Llierca
Province of Girona
Spain
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: This Basketball Team


----------



## Mister Mint (Mar 11, 2022)

1986–87 Northeastern Huskies men's basketball team
Hartford, Connecticut
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: 
_Bulbophyllum undecifilum_​


----------



## Sí. (Mar 11, 2022)

Bulbophyllum undecifilum
Orchidaceae
Italian Group for Research on Wild Orchid
Italy
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: Tardigrade


----------



## Estolysis (Mar 11, 2022)

Tardigrade
Genes
Charles Darwin
Nazi eugenics
Adolf Hitler

Next: Starbucks


----------



## Gapernaper Rifle (Mar 11, 2022)

Starbucks
Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next:_ Syncernus caffer_


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Mar 11, 2022)

_Syncernus caffer
Sub-Saharan Africa
Ethiopia
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: __Khmer Empire _


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Mar 11, 2022)

Khmer Empire
Byzantine Empire
Berlin
Adolf Hitler

Next: Carrington Event


----------



## Jacknife (Mar 12, 2022)

Carrington event
Caribbean
Roosevelt
Hitler

Next: Cold medicine


----------



## Fetish Roulette (May 19, 2022)

Cold medicine
Australia
World War 2
Hitler

Next: Mill a h-Uile Rud.


----------



## Daniel Wallace (May 19, 2022)

Fetish Roulette said:


> Cold medicine
> Australia
> World War 2
> Hitler
> ...


Mill a h-Uile Rud
BBC Radoi nan Gàidheal
BBC
Winston Churchill
Adolf Hitler

Next: Optical Microscope


----------



## Autistic Joe (May 19, 2022)

Daniel Wallace said:


> Mill a h-Uile Rud
> BBC Radoi nan Gàidheal
> BBC
> Winston Churchill
> ...


Optical microscope
August Köhler
Germany
Adolf Hitler

*Next:* Stephen Cummings


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (May 19, 2022)

Joe Shmo said:


> Optical microscope
> August Köhler
> Germany
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Stephen Cummings
Melbourne
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Butt Plug


----------



## tiefling (May 19, 2022)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Stephen Cummings
> Melbourne
> World War II
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


butt plug
HIV
gay community 
political affiliation 
swastika 
Adolf Hitler

next:Rōki Sasaki


----------



## Dieter Laser (May 19, 2022)

tiefling said:


> butt plug
> HIV
> gay community
> political affiliation
> ...


Roki Sasaki
Nippon Baseball League
Association football
World War 2
Adolf Hitler

Up next - Coffee table


----------



## Moderna (May 24, 2022)

Dieter Laser said:


> Roki Sasaki
> Nippon Baseball League
> Association football
> World War 2
> ...


Too easy.

Coffee table
Ottoman Empire
Europe
Adolf Hitler

Next: Club Penguin


----------



## SITHRAK! (May 24, 2022)

Moderna said:


> Too easy.
> 
> Coffee table
> Ottoman Empire
> ...


Club Penguin
Dystopia
Nazi Germany
Hitler

Next up:
North Sentinel Island


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (May 24, 2022)

SITHRAK! said:


> Club Penguin
> Dystopia
> Nazi Germany
> Hitler
> ...


North Sentinel Island
Royal Navy
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Anal bleaching


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (May 24, 2022)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> North Sentinel Island
> Royal Navy
> World War II
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Anal bleaching
Hollywood, Los Angeles
The Walt Disney Company
Coca-Cola
East Germany
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Mouse models of breast cancer metastasis


----------



## Silverface (May 24, 2022)

Ronnie McNutt said:


> Anal bleaching
> Hollywood, Los Angeles
> The Walt Disney Company
> Coca-Cola
> ...


Mouse models of breast cancer metastasis
Colonization
East Prussia
Adolf Hitler

Next: Pseudo-Dionysius the Areopagite


----------



## Wood (May 24, 2022)

Silverface said:


> Mouse models of breast cancer metastasis
> Colonization
> East Prussia
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Pseudo-Dionysius the Areopagite
Modernism in the Catholic Church
World War I
Hitler

Next: Emperor Ling of Han


----------



## DJ Grelle (May 25, 2022)

Wood said:


> Pseudo-Dionysius the Areopagite
> Modernism in the Catholic Church
> World War I
> Hitler
> ...


Emperor ling of han
Luoyang
China
WW2
Hitler

Next: Guitara river


----------



## I fucking love Cocaine (May 25, 2022)

DJ Grelle said:


> Emperor ling of han
> Luoyang
> China
> WW2
> ...


Guitara river
Spanish language
Europe
Adolf Hitler

Next: Sun


----------



## Mœbius (May 25, 2022)

I fucking love Cocaine said:


> Guitara river
> Spanish language
> Europe
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Sun
Albert Einstein
Adolf Hitler

Crown Shyness


----------



## Autistic Joe (May 25, 2022)

Liam Neeson's Cosh said:


> Sun
> Albert Einstein
> Adolf Hitler
> 
> Crown Shyness


Well done, that's the shortest chain I've seen yet.

Crown shyness
Wind
Napoleon
Adolf Hitler

Next: Winterstoke sun shelter and rock gardens


----------



## umami's milk (May 25, 2022)

Joe Shmo said:


> Well done, that's the shortest chain I've seen yet.
> 
> Crown shyness
> Wind
> ...


Winterstoke sun shelter and rock gardens
Kent
Battle of Britain 
Adolf Hitler

Next: Creation Seventh Day Adventist Church


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (May 26, 2022)

Creation Seventh Day Adventist Church​Freedom of religion​The Holocaust​Adolf Hitler​
Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erection


----------



## Dieter Laser (May 26, 2022)

Erection
Sexual stimulation 
Sexual fantasy
Women in prison film
Love Camp 7
Nazi exploitation
WW2
Adolph Hitler

Next https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holometabolism


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (May 26, 2022)

Dieter Laser said:


> Erection
> Sexual stimulation
> Sexual fantasy
> Women in prison film
> ...


Holometabolism
Lynn Margulis
Jews
The Holocaust
Adolf Hitler

Next: Synoptic scale meteorology


----------



## DJ Grelle (May 26, 2022)

Ronnie McNutt said:


> Holometabolism
> Lynn Margulis
> Jews
> The Holocaust
> ...


Synoptic scale meteorology
Navier-stokes equation
Euler
Berlin
Hitler

Next: Coulomb constant


----------



## NetVet (May 26, 2022)

Coulomb constant
Vacuum permittivity
Planck constant
Max Planck
_Planck tried to discuss the issue with the recently appointed Chancellor of Germany Adolf Hitler_


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (May 26, 2022)

NetVet said:


> Coulomb constant
> Vacuum permittivity
> Planck constant
> Max Planck
> _Planck tried to discuss the issue with the recently appointed Chancellor of Germany Adolf Hitler_


Post something next, tard.


----------



## NetVet (May 26, 2022)

Next: Reinforced concrete


----------



## WinnieTheJew (May 26, 2022)

NetVet said:


> Next: Reinforced concrete


I got to Uncle Adolf in three clicks. Reinforced Concrete > United States > World War II > Adolf Hitler

Next: Old fashioned (cocktail)


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (May 26, 2022)

Old fashioned (cocktail)​Bitters​Jägermeister​Germany​Adolf Hitler​
Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantone_448_C


----------



## Gaymead (May 26, 2022)

shaymelessthebuffoon said:


> Old fashioned (cocktail)​Bitters​Jägermeister​Germany​Adolf Hitler​
> Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantone_448_C



Pantone 448 C

Brown 

Adolf Hitler (Sturmabteilung/Storm Detachment, Braunes Haus/The Brown House, the Bergholf)

Pretty easy

My choice: Aurochs



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurochs


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (May 26, 2022)

Gaymead said:


> Pantone 448 C
> 
> Brown
> 
> ...


Aurochs​Germanic languages​Germany​Adolf Hitler​
Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andy_(goose)


----------



## Monchey (May 26, 2022)

shaymelessthebuffoon said:


> Aurochs​Germanic languages​Germany​Adolf Hitler​
> Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andy_(goose)


*A**ndy Goose.

Harvard, Nebraska.

Harvard University.

World War II.
*
*Adolf Hitler.*

Next: Jim Carrey https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Carrey


----------



## Autistic Joe (May 26, 2022)

Monchey said:


> *A**ndy Goose.
> 
> Harvard, Nebraska.
> 
> ...


Jim Carrey
Slapstick
Charlie Chaplin
Adolf Hitler

Next: Dirty Hungarian Phrasebook lol


----------



## Meat Target (May 27, 2022)

Joe Shmo said:


> Jim Carrey
> Slapstick
> Charlie Chaplin
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Dirty Hungarian Phrasebook
Spam
Rationing in the United Kingdom
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: String cheese


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (May 27, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> Dirty Hungarian Phrasebook
> Spam
> Rationing in the United Kingdom
> World War II
> ...


String cheese​Slovakia​Adolf Hitler​
Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_Gandhi


----------



## umami's milk (May 27, 2022)

shaymelessthebuffoon said:


> String cheese​Slovakia​Adolf Hitler​
> Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_Gandhi


Nuclear Gandhi
Civilization (video game)
Warfare
Adolf Hitler

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montes_Recti


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (May 27, 2022)

umami's milk said:


> Nuclear Gandhi
> Civilization (video game)
> Warfare
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Montes Recti​Moon​Soviet Union​Nazi Germany​Adolf Hitler​
Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cox–Zucker_machine


----------



## Meat Target (May 27, 2022)

umami's milk said:


> Nuclear Gandhi
> Civilization (video game)
> Warfare
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Montes Recti
International Astronomical Union
Germany
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: Clonmacnoise Crozier


----------



## Owlflaps (May 27, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> Montes Recti
> International Astronomical Union
> Germany
> Nazi Germany
> ...



Clonmacnoise Crozier
Provenance
Nazi Plunder
Adolf Hitler

Next Keyword: Hypervitaminosis A


----------



## JJLiautaud (May 27, 2022)

Owlflaps said:


> Clonmacnoise Crozier
> Provenance
> Nazi Plunder
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Hypervitaminosis A
Vitamin A
Frederick Gowland Hopkins​World War I​*Adolf Hitler


			https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrahedron_Letters
		

*


----------



## umami's milk (May 27, 2022)

JJLiautaud said:


> Hypervitaminosis A
> Vitamin A
> Frederick Gowland Hopkins​World War I​*Adolf Hitler
> 
> ...


>mobile wiki
fuck you

Tetrahedron Letters
Organic Chemistry
Bayer
Nazi
Adolf Hitler

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reedfish


----------



## Big News (May 27, 2022)

umami's milk said:


> >mobile wiki
> fuck you
> 
> Tetrahedron Letters
> ...


Reedfish
Benin
Atlantic Ocean
Europe
Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caprovesposus


----------



## SpotOnTheWall (May 27, 2022)

Big News said:


> Reedfish
> Benin
> Atlantic Ocean
> Europe
> ...


Caprovesposus
Caucasus Mountains
Turkey
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Human_Centipede_2_(Full_Sequence)


----------



## The End! (May 27, 2022)

SpotOnTheWall said:


> Caprovesposus
> Caucasus Mountains
> Turkey
> World War II
> ...


The Human Centipede 2 (Full Sequence)
Violence
War
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: 1-phosphofructokinase


----------



## umami's milk (May 27, 2022)

The End! said:


> The Human Centipede 2 (Full Sequence)
> Violence
> War
> World War II
> ...


1-phosphofructokinase​Enzymology
Wilhelm Kuhne
Hamburg
Adolf Hitler

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1943_Kentucky_Derby


----------



## CarbonatedSoup (May 27, 2022)

*1943 Kentucky Derby*
John D. Hertz
Jews
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LowerMyBills.com

EDIT: didn't expect my first post here to be subject to mod approval, i'm retarded, this'll be way late


----------



## Dieter Laser (May 27, 2022)

CarbonatedSoup said:


> *1943 Kentucky Derby*
> John D. Hertz
> Jews
> Nazi Germany
> ...


Lower my bills.com
Experian
England
United Kingdom
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next : https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mind-mindedness


----------



## umami's milk (May 27, 2022)

Dieter Laser said:


> Lower my bills.com
> Experian
> England
> United Kingdom
> ...


Mind-mindesness
Developmental psychology
Erik Erikson
Adolf Hitler's rise to power
Adolf Hitler.

That's so retarded. Why does his rise to power have a separate page? Whatever.

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bar_Wizards


----------



## I fucking love Cocaine (May 27, 2022)

umami's milk said:


> Mind-mindesness
> Developmental psychology
> Erik Erikson
> Adolf Hitler's rise to power
> ...


Bar Wizards
London
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Butterfly effect


----------



## Deus Ex Macarena (May 27, 2022)

I fucking love Cocaine said:


> Bar Wizards
> London
> World War II
> Adolf Hitler
> ...



Butterfly Effect
Chaos Theory
Brazil
German Brazilians
Nazism
Adolf Hitler

Chaos and Brazil go hand in hand it seems

Next: Corned Beef


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (May 27, 2022)

Deus Ex Macarena said:


> Butterfly Effect
> Chaos Theory
> Brazil
> German Brazilians
> ...


Corned beef​World War II​Adolf Hitler​
Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misattribution_of_arousal


----------



## Anon88 (May 27, 2022)

shaymelessthebuffoon said:


> Corned beef​World War II​Adolf Hitler​
> Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misattribution_of_arousal



Misattribution of arousal 
two factor theory of emotion 
Stanley Schachter 
History of the Jews in Romania 
Adolf Hitler 

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_of_Scotland


----------



## Monchey (May 27, 2022)

Anon88 said:


> Misattribution of arousal
> two factor theory of emotion
> Stanley Schachter
> History of the Jews in Romania
> ...



Kingdom Of Scotland
Kingdom of Great Britain
Eastern Europe
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mixer_(service)


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (May 27, 2022)

Monchey said:


> Kingdom Of Scotland
> Kingdom of Great Britain
> Eastern Europe
> Nazi Germany
> ...


Mixer (service)​Video game live streaming​The International (Dota 2)​Eastern Europe​Warsaw​Adolf Hitler​
Next: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breast_physics


----------



## Trust Me I Know (May 27, 2022)

shaymelessthebuffoon said:


> Mixer (service)​Video game live streaming​The International (Dota 2)​Eastern Europe​Warsaw​Adolf Hitler​
> Next: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breast_physics


Breast physics​Hideo Kojima​Literature​Western Europe​Joseph Goebbels​Adolf Hitler​
Next:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inguinal_hernia_surgery


----------



## umami's milk (May 28, 2022)

Trust Me I Know said:


> Breast physics​Hideo Kojima​Literature​Western Europe​Joseph Goebbels​Adolf Hitler​
> Next:
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inguinal_hernia_surgery


Inguinal Hernia Surgery
UK
Nazi Germany
Hitler

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ali_Al-Sebaa


----------



## 777Flux (May 28, 2022)

umami's milk said:


> Inguinal Hernia Surgery
> UK
> Nazi Germany
> Hitler
> ...


Ali Al-Sebaa
Actor
Weimar Republic
Adolf Hitler

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Äteritsiputeritsipuolilautatsijänkä


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (May 28, 2022)

777Flux said:


> Ali Al-Sebaa
> Actor
> Weimar Republic
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Äteritsiputeritsipuolilautatsijänkä​United Kingdom​Nazi Germany​Adolf Hitler​
Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bee_removal


----------



## umami's milk (May 28, 2022)

Bee Removal
Economic Value
Murray Rothbard
Jews
Holocaust
Adolf Hitler

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long-eared_gymnure


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (May 28, 2022)

umami's milk said:


> Bee Removal
> Economic Value
> Murray Rothbard
> Jews
> ...


Long-eared gymnure​Laos​French protectorate of Laos​Nazi Germany​Adolf Hitler​
Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unknot


----------



## Trust Me I Know (May 28, 2022)

shaymelessthebuffoon said:


> Long-eared gymnure​Laos​French protectorate of Laos​Nazi Germany​Adolf Hitler​
> Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unknot


Unknot​Circle​Ferdinand von Lindemann​Munich​Nazi Party​Adolf Hitler​
Next: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daucosterol


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (May 28, 2022)

Trust Me I Know said:


> Unknot​Circle​Ferdinand von Lindemann​Munich​Nazi Party​Adolf Hitler​
> Next: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daucosterol


Daucosterol​Preferred IUPAC name​Water​World economy​Germany​Adolf Hitler​
Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quark_epoch


----------



## I fucking love Cocaine (May 29, 2022)

shaymelessthebuffoon said:


> Daucosterol​Preferred IUPAC name​Water​World economy​Germany​Adolf Hitler​
> Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quark_epoch


Quark epoch
Gravity
Albert Einstein
Adolf Hitler

Next: Chestnut


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 30, 2022)

I fucking love Cocaine said:


> Quark epoch
> Gravity
> Albert Einstein
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Chestnut
1984
Adolf Hitler

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Unknown_(1915_comedy_film)


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 31, 2022)

The Hitler Game is too easy because it’s too easy to trace a link to Germany or WW2. 

Play it in reverse, start on Hitler and work your way backwards. (The Germany/WW2 article has way less links to other stuff than other stuff does to it).


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jun 1, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Chestnut
> 1984
> Adolf Hitler
> 
> Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Unknown_(1915_comedy_film)


The unknown
Silent film
Charlie Chaplin
Hitler

Next: Judomioidea


----------



## Dolomite (Jun 1, 2022)

DJ Grelle said:


> The unknown
> Silent film
> Charlie Chaplin
> Hitler
> ...


Judomioidea
Lower Cambrian
Animals
Humans
War
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Calle Jonsson


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 1, 2022)

Dolomite said:


> Judomioidea
> Lower Cambrian
> Animals
> Humans
> ...


Calle Jonsson
Swedes
Germany
Adolf Hitler

(Judomiodiea
Trilobite
Germany
Adolf Hitler)

New word: Kebab

Harder mode: Kebab but with Wienerwald(Restaurant) included. (I have verified that this works)


----------



## Anon88 (Jun 3, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Calle Jonsson
> Swedes
> Germany
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Kebab 
Fast Food
List of Fast Food Restaurant Chains 
Wienerwald 
Austria 
Hitler 

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reddit


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 3, 2022)

Anon88 said:


> Kebab
> Fast Food
> List of Fast Food Restaurant Chains
> Wienerwald
> ...


Reddit
Gamergate
-- Hitler... wait, wait, there's no mention of hitler? let's try again
--- Nazism, yes! Neo-Nazism is there but no link to either classic flavor or the contemporary version...
Anti-Semitism! yes!
Adolf Hitler

New: Mick West

Harder: Mick West, Nobel Prize in the chain. (can be found two clicks away from start)


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (Jun 3, 2022)

Leader
Germanic civilization
Germany
Nazi Germany 
Hitler

It does work. LOL


----------



## Niobium (Jun 3, 2022)

Mick West
Conspiracy Theory
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: Pentium MMX


----------



## Bees (Jun 4, 2022)

Niobium said:


> Mick West
> Conspiracy Theory
> Nazi Germany
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Pentium MMX
New York Times
WWII
Hitler

Next: isopod


----------



## I fucking love Cocaine (Jun 4, 2022)

Bees said:


> Pentium MMX
> New York Times
> WWII
> Hitler
> ...


Isopoda
Japan
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: BTRC (gene)


----------



## Astro Loafo (Jun 4, 2022)

BTRC (gene)
Protein 
Karl Heinrich Ritthausen
Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: Gorgeous Tiny Chicken Machine Show


----------



## Bees (Jun 4, 2022)

I fucking love Cocaine said:


> Isopoda
> Japan
> World War II
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


***I WAS BEATEN BY @Astro Loafo ****

BTRC (gene)
Gene
Mutant
Mutant (disambiguation)
Mutant (Marvel Universe)
Stan Lee
Captain America
Supersoldier
List of psychoactive drugs used by militaries
Panzerschokolade (methamphetamine)
Hitler


----------



## Bees (Jun 4, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> BTRC (gene)
> Protein
> Karl Heinrich Ritthausen
> Germany
> ...


Gorgeous Tiny Chicken Machine Show
Meth
Third Reich
Hitler

Next: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_North_(actor)


----------



## Cod of War (Jun 4, 2022)

Gorgeous Tiny Chicken Machine Show
Japanese People
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Peter North
Canada
Declaration of war by Canada
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Paw Patrol


----------



## Bees (Jun 4, 2022)

Cod of War said:


> Gorgeous Tiny Chicken Machine Show
> Japanese People
> World War II
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Paw Patrol
Search & rescue dogs
Second World War
Hitler

Next: Brontosaurus


----------



## Anon88 (Jun 7, 2022)

Bees said:


> Paw Patrol
> Search & rescue dogs
> Second World War
> Hitler
> ...


Brontosaurus 
Peabody Museum of Natural History
World War 1 
Adolf Hitler 

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_goniocalyx


----------



## Catler (Jun 7, 2022)

Eucalyptus goniocalyx
Friedrich Anton Wilhelm Miquel
Neuenhaus
Germany
Hitler

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Cocks


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Jun 7, 2022)

Three cocks
United Kingdom
Second World War
Hitler

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_of_Malgudi


----------



## Pringles Can (Jun 7, 2022)

R.K. Narayan 
Oxford 
London
World War 2
Adolf Hitler

Next: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Sullivan_(kicker)


----------



## Bees (Jun 9, 2022)

Pringles Can said:


> R.K. Narayan
> Oxford
> London
> World War 2
> ...


John Sullivan
Tehachapi California
Edwards Air Force Base
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orko_(character)


----------



## Grub (Jun 9, 2022)

Orko
Brazilian Portuguese-language
Germany
Adolf Hitler
​Cinematographer


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jun 15, 2022)

Cinematographer
German Society of Cinematographers
Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next Word: Ushuaia


----------



## Autistic Joe (Jun 20, 2022)

Solar Eclipse Paradox said:


> Cinematographer
> German Society of Cinematographers
> Germany
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Ushuaia
Football [Association football]
World War II
Our boy... Adolf Hitler

Next:  Coffin Bay Peninsula


----------



## Mister Mint (Jun 20, 2022)

Joe Shmo said:


> Ushuaia
> Football [Association football]
> World War II
> Our boy... Adolf Hitler
> ...


Coffin Bay Peninsula
South Australia
Australia
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next:  Smegma


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (Jun 20, 2022)

Mister Mint said:


> Coffin Bay Peninsula
> South Australia
> Australia
> World War II
> ...


Smegma​Ancient Greek​Germany​Adolf Hitler​
Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apex_predator


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (Jun 22, 2022)

...have i stumped y'all? fine. new one.

Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiss_Kasket


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jul 1, 2022)

( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) said:


> ...have i stumped y'all? fine. new one.
> 
> Next: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiss_Kasket


Kiss Kasket 
Kiss 
Sao Paulo
World War 2
Hitler 

Next: Metrodorus of Lampsacus the Younger.


----------



## HX-2 (Jul 3, 2022)

Fetish Roulette said:


> Kiss Kasket
> Kiss
> Sao Paulo
> World War 2
> ...


Metrodorus of Lampsacus the Younger
Ethics
Nuremburg Principles
Nazism
Adolf Hitler

Next: Battle of Ayun Kara


----------



## Autistic Joe (Jul 4, 2022)

HX-2 said:


> Metrodorus of Lampsacus the Younger
> Ethics
> Nuremburg Principles
> Nazism
> ...


Battle of Ayun Kara
World War I
Adolf Hitler

Next: Military ranks of the Colombian Marine Infantry


----------



## Autistic Joe (Jul 17, 2022)

Joe Shmo said:


> Battle of Ayun Kara
> World War I
> Adolf Hitler
> 
> Next: Military ranks of the Colombian Marine Infantry


No takers? I found this path:

Military ranks of the Colombian Marine Infantry
General [General officer]
Prussia [Kingdom of Prussia]
Adolf Hitler

Next: The Wonderful Flight to the Mushroom Planet


----------



## AssRapistDude1488 (Jul 18, 2022)

Joe Shmo said:


> No takers? I found this path:
> 
> Military ranks of the Colombian Marine Infantry
> General [General officer]
> ...


The Wonderful Flight to the Mushroom Kingdom
Children’s Literature
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next:

Ura, Bhutan


----------



## Bees (Jul 19, 2022)

AssRapistDude1488 said:


> The Wonderful Flight to the Mushroom Kingdom
> Children’s Literature
> World War II
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Ura, Bhutan
Bhutan
Tibet
WWII
Hitler

Ok try this one:








						Buried penis - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Autistic Joe (Jul 19, 2022)

Bees said:


> Ura, Bhutan
> Bhutan
> Tibet
> WWII
> ...


Gee thanks, after I just came from the SRS/GRS thread lol.   

Buried penis
Phalloplasty
Michael Dillon
The Blitz
Adolf Hitler

Next: Demons (Fatboy Slim song)


----------



## Mark Knopfler (Jul 19, 2022)

Joe Shmo said:


> Gee thanks, after I just came from the SRS/GRS thread lol.
> 
> Buried penis
> Phalloplasty
> ...


Demons (Fatboy Slim song)
Bill Withers
United States Navy
WWII
Adolf Hitler

Next: Pesse Canoe


----------



## Gaymead (Jul 19, 2022)

Mark Knopfler said:


> Demons (Fatboy Slim song)
> Bill Withers
> United States Navy
> WWII
> ...


>Pesse Canoe
>Netherlands 
>Nazi Germany
>Adolf Hitler

Okay, not too bad

Now, let's try... Tank Girl!









						Tank Girl - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ive seen some shit (Jul 20, 2022)

Gaymead said:


> >Pesse Canoe
> >Netherlands
> >Nazi Germany
> >Adolf Hitler
> ...


>germany
>adolf hitler
that was easy.

Next word : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Core


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 20, 2022)

ive seen some shit said:


> >germany
> >adolf hitler
> that was easy.
> 
> Next word : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Core


>Common core
>United States
>Axis Powers
>Hitler

Next word:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mambai_language_(Timor)


----------



## Carlito (Jul 20, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> >Common core
> >United States
> >Axis Powers
> >Hitler
> ...


>Mambai language (Timor)
>East Timor
>Australia
>Japan
>Axis Powers
>Hitler

Next word: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kashmiri_Muslim_tribes_from_Hindu_lineage


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jul 20, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> >Common core
> >United States
> >Axis Powers
> >Hitler
> ...


>Mambai language
>Geoffrey Hull
>France
>World War II
>Adolf Hitler

Next Word: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammary_intercourse


----------



## Autistic Joe (Jul 21, 2022)

Jfc, I always get the sex ones. Last time was Buried Penis, this time it's Bury Your Penis Between The Milkers. 

Mammary intercourse
Alex Comfort
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Kamboi


----------



## Sugriva (Jul 22, 2022)

Kamboi
Indo-Aryan Languages
Northwestern Europe
Austria
Adolf Hitler

Your article is: Duck Typing

Have fun.


----------



## Gourmet Race (Jul 27, 2022)

Duck Typing
Duck Test
France
Allied Powers
Adolf Hitler

Next one: Troon


----------



## Know As... (Jul 27, 2022)

Troon
France
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: Radioactive waste


----------



## Gourmet Race (Jul 27, 2022)

Radioactive Waste
Japan
Allied
Adolf Hitler

Next: Heart Transplantation


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jul 27, 2022)

Heart Transplantation
Sri Lanka
Adolf Hitler

Next: Flux Pinning


----------



## Gourmet Race (Jul 27, 2022)

Flux pinning
Paris Diderot University
France
Allied Powers
Adolf Hitler

Next: Pocoyo


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Jul 27, 2022)

Pocoyo
Sperm Whale
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next Suckling Pig


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Jul 27, 2022)

Mountain Gorilla said:


> Pocoyo
> Sperm Whale
> World War II
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Old Dutch
Low Countries
Hitler (under history)

Next Transformers https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformers


----------



## Gourmet Race (Jul 28, 2022)

Transformers
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next one: Punching Power


----------



## Know As... (Jul 28, 2022)

Punching power
Boxing
Olympic Games
Aryan
Adolf Hitler

Next one: Sarfraz Nawaz


----------



## Solid Snek (Jul 28, 2022)

Sarfraz Nawaz
Gaddafi Stadium
Muammar Gaddafi
Adolf Hitler


Next one: Man in Business Suit Levitating emoji


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (Jul 28, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> Sarfraz Nawaz
> Gaddafi Stadium
> Muammar Gaddafi
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Man in Business Suit Levitating emoji​Fedora​Film noir​German Expressionism (cinema)​Adolf Hitler​
NEXT: Prawo Jazdy (alleged criminal)


----------



## easy (Jul 28, 2022)

( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) said:


> Man in Business Suit Levitating emoji​Fedora​Film noir​German Expressionism (cinema)​Adolf Hitler​
> NEXT: Prawo Jazdy (alleged criminal)


Prawo Jazdy
Poland 
Adolf Hitler

That was easy, lol.
NEXT: Samran Railway Station


----------



## Gourmet Race (Jul 28, 2022)

Samran Railway Station
LPG
United States
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Push-up


----------



## Autistic Joe (Jul 28, 2022)

Gourmet Race said:


> Next one: Troon


This was hilarious even though the article was not at all what I expected.



Gourmet Race said:


> Samran Railway Station
> LPG
> United States
> World War II
> ...


Push-up
Military Physical Training (Physical fitness)
World War II
Adolf Hitler

Next: Diversity (politics)


----------



## Monchey (Aug 31, 2022)

Autistic Joe said:


> This was hilarious even though the article was not at all what I expected.
> 
> 
> Push-up
> ...


Diversity (politics)
Ethnic Group
Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: Magic Johnson


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (Sep 1, 2022)

Monchey said:


> Diversity (politics)
> Ethnic Group
> Nazi Germany
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Magic Johnson​United States​Allies of World War II​Adolf Hitler​
Next: Nuclear Pasta


----------



## Autistic Joe (Sep 1, 2022)

( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) said:


> Magic Johnson​United States​Allies of World War II​Adolf Hitler​
> Next: Nuclear Pasta


Nuclear pasta
Nuclear physics
World War II
Adolf Hitler

From that Nuclear Pasta page: "nuclear pasta is a theoretical type of degenerate matter". Lol, 'degenerate matter' made me wonder if that's what lolcows are made of.   

Next: Illinois Central 790


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (Sep 1, 2022)

Autistic Joe said:


> Nuclear pasta
> Nuclear physics
> World War II
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Illinois Central 790​American Locomotive Company​World War II​Adolf Hitler​
Next: Monkey Selfie Copyright Dispute


----------



## Layton Mysteries (Nov 28, 2022)

( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) said:


> Illinois Central 790​American Locomotive Company​World War II​Adolf Hitler​
> Next: Monkey Selfie Copyright Dispute


Monkey Selfie Coypright Dispute
Animal Rights
Timeline of animal welfare and rights
Animal welfare in Nazi Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: Kellogg's


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Nov 28, 2022)

Layton Mysteries said:


> Monkey Selfie Coypright Dispute
> Animal Rights
> Timeline of animal welfare and rights
> Animal welfare in Nazi Germany
> ...


Kellogg's
WW2
Hitler.

Next: Seri Wati Iku


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (Nov 28, 2022)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> Kellogg's
> WW2
> Hitler.
> 
> Next: Seri Wati Iku


Seri Wati Iku​Australia​World War II​Adolf Hitler​
Next: Unknot


----------



## Mister Mint (Nov 29, 2022)

( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) said:


> Seri Wati Iku​Australia​World War II​Adolf Hitler​
> Next: Unknot


Unknot
Seifert Surface
Germany
Adolf Hitler

Next: The Lexicon of Comicana


----------



## Strix454 (Nov 29, 2022)

Mister Mint said:


> Unknot
> Seifert Surface
> Germany
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


The Lexicon of Comicana
Mort Walker
Allied
Adolf Hitler

Next: Skull and Bones


----------



## Incorrect Password (Dec 1, 2022)

Strix454 said:


> The Lexicon of Comicana
> Mort Walker
> Allied
> Adolf Hitler
> ...


Skull and Bones
Radical
Adolf Hitler


Next Word: Medication


----------

